# HELP!!! Part number for CTD front wheel bearings



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Should be ACDelco FW440


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

use this a cross reference









Front Wheel Bearing (Cruze Gen1)


Front wheel bearing and hub for the 2014-2015 Gen1 Chevy Cruze 2.0L diesel. Fits both left and right side. ...



www.idparts.com





oem number is there


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If you're looking at a place where their listing for the ACDelco parts gives RPO codes, the RPO code for the Diesel hub/bearing/brake/wheel package is J60. (J67 is gasser with 4 discs and J93 is gasser with rear drums.) 

Another good way to find them if you're looking for aftermarket options for most of the parts where the Diesel part differs from the gas Cruze (other than powertrain and emissions, of course) is to search for the part for the Buick Verano, since it uses the same chassis as the Cruze and has the J60 package on all trims. (The exception is the shocks/struts/springs. The Verano and gas Cruze parts will bolt onto the Diesel, but they're not properly tuned for the 400 extra pounds in the Diesel front end. Most of the aftermarket parts don't pay attention to this difference and they just list the same part for all of them.) 

These are the ones I'm looking at, since I'm getting a hum from the right front that I can't tell yet if it is tire noise as the tread gets low or if it's the bearing starting to go. Best Wheel Hubs for 2014 Buick Verano | Part Finder | Detroit Axle I did a complete steering and front suspension replacement on my Jeep using Detroit Axle parts, and I've been very satisfied with them.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I put 2x of these on my 2014 Diesel in late 2018



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E68NDAA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> Most of the aftermarket parts don't pay attention to this difference and they just list the same part for all of them.)


That's a good point, and something I've thought a bit about. I had planned to go with Bilstein B6s in the future, when the car actually needs new struts/shocks, but in addition to the fact you simply cannot get B6 shocks because they won't bother to produce more, I've just now realized they sell Koni Yellows for the car as well - I think those might be better suited to dealing with the diesel's extra weight by being adjustable.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> That's a good point, and something I've thought a bit about. I had planned to go with Bilstein B6s in the future, when the car actually needs new struts/shocks, but in addition to the fact you simply cannot get B6 shocks because they won't bother to produce more, I've just now realized they sell Koni Yellows for the car as well - I think those might be better suited to dealing with the diesel's extra weight by being adjustable.


I'd normally go with the Detroit Axle full strut assemblies on my other vehicles, because they're really good and the price is great. I've thought about ordering the Verano complete struts from them, but since I know the OEM parts are different from the Verano and unique to the Diesel, I'm probably going to order the OEM bare struts, along with all new insulators, bumpers, and mounts, then assemble them using my factory springs. (ACDelco doesn't sell a complete strut for the DIesel.) My right-front strut mount and end link are broken (but stable and drivable, just noisy), and I'm nearing 140k on the car. So, since I need tires this coming fall anyway, I figure while I have the strut off, I'll just redo both front struts and end links right before I have the tires installed and get an alignment.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> I put 2x of these on my 2014 Diesel in late 2018
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E68NDAA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


were both bad or decided to do both at same time?

i have a front hub and a back hub in my garage, so i have them on hand when its time.....i have a abs light on/no stabilitrak/no traction control, keep forgetting to check the code to see which sensor is gone lol.....i cleaned all the sensors last wheel change (internet said it might kill the code, but didnt)


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> were both bad or decided to do both at same time?
> 
> i have a front hub and a back hub in my garage, so i have them on hand when its time.....i have a abs light on/no stabilitrak/no traction control, keep forgetting to check the code to see which sensor is gone lol.....i cleaned all the sensors last wheel change (internet said it might kill the code, but didnt)


They were not bad at all. The only reason I replaced them was that I was getting a knocking sound in my front end. I took it to a dealer I had do other warranty work for me, while under powertrain warranty, and they said they couldn't find the problem but wanted to "start" with a wheel bearing, even though the bearings were fine on the dial gauge. They said they couldn't guarantee the fix would help, of course at a cost of $400 to me. I said no and left. I knew from the sound it wasn't a wheel bearing because I know how to test for bad wheel bearings and like I said they checked them with the dial. I just put them on to completely rule out bearings because I was going to take it somewhere else and didn't want them to again say bearings. I took it back to another dealer and they said "we noticed new wheel bearings" or something to that effect. Again they said they couldn't find a problem but I insisted that they keep the car until they do. About 2 weeks later they finally decide it's the drive axle tri-pot (end near the transmission). They replace both drive shafts under warranty and the knocking was gone.

Sorry for the long run on it but it's complicated.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I installed the Verano hub from Detroit Axle last week on my right-front, and it was compatible. I'm not sure why they don't have it listed as a fit on their website, but it did work, as Verano parts usually do for our front ends and brakes.









Front Wheel Hub Bearing Assembly- Buick, Cadillac, Chevy


Front Wheel Hub Bearing Assembly- 12-17 Buick Verano, 13-16 Cadillac ATS, 12-13 Chevy Orlando, 11-15 Chevy Volt, 13-15 Chevy Cruze, 513316



www.detroitaxle.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> They were not bad at all. The only reason I replaced them was that I was getting a knocking sound in my front end. I took it to a dealer I had do other warranty work for me, while under powertrain warranty, and they said they couldn't find the problem but wanted to "start" with a wheel bearing, even though the bearings were fine on the dial gauge. They said they couldn't guarantee the fix would help, of course at a cost of $400 to me. I said no and left. I knew from the sound it wasn't a wheel bearing because I know how to test for bad wheel bearings and like I said they checked them with the dial. I just put them on to completely rule out bearings because I was going to take it somewhere else and didn't want them to again say bearings. I took it back to another dealer and they said "we noticed new wheel bearings" or something to that effect. Again they said they couldn't find a problem but I insisted that they keep the car until they do. About 2 weeks later they finally decide it's the drive axle tri-pot (end near the transmission). They replace both drive shafts under warranty and the knocking was gone.
> 
> Sorry for the long run on it but it's complicated.


What kind of "knocking sound"?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> What kind of "knocking sound"?


Just a very light knocking or popping sound. It was actually kind of hart to hear, very faint. It would normally happen when just start to brake or just start to turn the steering wheel to the right. - The two spots I noticed it every day was right about when I was just about ready to slow down and turn right onto the on ramp and again into my driveway. Depending on how far I turned the steering wheel and my speed, I could hear the knocking all the way up the on ramp until I straightened the wheel out. What also made it difficult is that it wouldn't happen on level surfaces, only when I was turning right and either going up or down hill which was likely due to the excess downward force on the front end.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ah, okay, so it sounds different than what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Tdtrev (7 mo ago)

revjpeterson said:


> If you're looking at a place where their listing for the ACDelco parts gives RPO codes, the RPO code for the Diesel hub/bearing/brake/wheel package is J60. (J67 is gasser with 4 discs and J93 is gasser with rear drums.)
> 
> Another good way to find them if you're looking for aftermarket options for most of the parts where the Diesel part differs from the gas Cruze (other than powertrain and emissions, of course) is to search for the part for the Buick Verano, since it uses the same chassis as the Cruze and has the J60 package on all trims. (The exception is the shocks/struts/springs. The Verano and gas Cruze parts will bolt onto the Diesel, but they're not properly tuned for the 400 extra pounds in the Diesel front end. Most of the aftermarket parts don't pay attention to this difference and they just list the same part for all of them.)
> 
> These are the ones I'm looking at, since I'm getting a hum from the right front that I can't tell yet if it is tire noise as the tread gets low or if it's the bearing starting to go. Best Wheel Hubs for 2014 Buick Verano | Part Finder | Detroit Axle I did a complete steering and front suspension replacement on my Jeep using Detroit Axle parts, and I've been very satisfied with them.





revjpeterson said:


> If you're looking at a place where their listing for the ACDelco parts gives RPO codes, the RPO code for the Diesel hub/bearing/brake/wheel package is J60. (J67 is gasser with 4 discs and J93 is gasser with rear drums.)
> 
> Another good way to find them if you're looking for aftermarket options for most of the parts where the Diesel part differs from the gas Cruze (other than powertrain and emissions, of course) is to search for the part for the Buick Verano, since it uses the same chassis as the Cruze and has the J60 package on all trims. (The exception is the shocks/struts/springs. The Verano and gas Cruze parts will bolt onto the Diesel, but they're not properly tuned for the 400 extra pounds in the Diesel front end. Most of the aftermarket parts don't pay attention to this difference and they just list the same part for all of them.)
> 
> These are the ones I'm looking at, since I'm getting a hum from the right front that I can't tell yet if it is tire noise as the tread gets low or if it's the bearing starting to go. Best Wheel Hubs for 2014 Buick Verano | Part Finder | Detroit Axle I did a complete steering and front suspension replacement on my Jeep using Detroit Axle parts, and I've been very satisfied with them.


Thank you so much! That tip about Buick verano parts being the same as cruze diesel parts is going to save me so much time.


----------

